# Name some good movies.



## Reserver X (Jan 2, 2007)

So for Xmas my dad got me a 19 inch LCD monitor and ive found myself watching movies on it more than playing games. 

Here are some ive watched.

2001 A Space Odyssey
A Scanner Darkly
Alien 1 - 4
Alien Vs. Predator
Predator 1 - 2
Blade Runner
FF7 Advent Children
A Clockwork Orange
Borat the movie
Harold And Maude
Memento
Soylent Green


Ive been looking around for some great movies to watch, i know i had a few more i wanted to get but just cant remember.

Post your favorite movies!


----------



## zokobahn (Jan 2, 2007)

A night at the Roxbury
It's not the kind of movie that would get any awards, but I sure like it.


----------



## Reserver X (Jan 2, 2007)

I use to have that one, it is pretty funny.


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2007)

Star Wars! All six of them!


----------



## Costello (Jan 2, 2007)

Kingdom of Heaven, a pretty good movie.

Recently I've also watched (and liked):
- Sphere
- Eragon... lol j/k it's the worst movie ever.
- Pirates of the Carribean 1 & 2
- Harry Potter 1 to 4
- Lord of the Rings 1 2 & 3
- Matrix 1 2 & 3


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 2, 2007)

Donnie Darko
Clerks
Butterfly Effect
Secret Window


----------



## Reserver X (Jan 2, 2007)

Awsome movies, Sphere was one that i forgot about that i wanted to get.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pulp Fiction
Shaun of the Dead
Resevoir Dogs
Kill Bill 1/2
Final Destination 1,2,3
Old Boy
Rocky 1 > 6
Grandma's Boy
Beverly Hills Cop 1,2
The Truman Show
Airplane! 1,2 
Hot shots 1,2
Naked Gun movies...


----------



## chalupa (Jan 2, 2007)

last samurai 
v for vendetta
batman begins
spirited away
howls moving castle
memento
fight club
cont of Monte Kristo
mission impossible 3
hitch
superman returns
kung pow enter the fist
gothica 
both spidermans

ahh.... sorry just woke up, kinda brain dead so i couldn't list that many.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 2, 2007)

Catch Me If You Can
Casino Royale
Die Hard
The Shawshank Redemption
Bruce Almighty
Pirates of the Caribbean
Final Destination


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2007)

Movies I've watched more than five times
(that come to mind.)

Dark City
Sin City
Starship Troopers
Audition
12 Monkeys
Iron Monkey
Happiness of the Katakuris
Carnival of Souls

Already mentioned but worth repeating:

Kill Bill
Shaun of the Dead
Donnie Darko
Old Boy


----------



## Reserver X (Jan 2, 2007)

im guna be busy for quite a while, thanks for the great selection.


----------



## iza (Jan 2, 2007)

shaolin soccer
kung fu hustle
running scared
derailed
where the buffalo roam
district b-13
kids
green street holigans
ong-bak: thai warrior
batman
cube
grandma's boy
---grr, i'm at work, so i cant see my collection...may post more when i get home..


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jan 2, 2007)

- The Godfather Trilogy
- Once Upon A Time In America
- Goodfellas
- Donnie Brasco
- Carlito's Way
- The Untouchables
- Boondock Saints
- Pulp Fiction
- Reservoir Dogs
- Sin City
- Scarface
- V For Vendetta
- Trainspotting
- American History X

That'll keep you busy for a while


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 2, 2007)

If you like Asian action movie, you must absolutely see "Dragon Tiger Gate".

Kicks ass !


----------



## Digeman (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't read any of the posts above so sorry if i name some movies that have already been mentioned...anyways here are some movies which i think are really good and really worth seeing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-In the name of the father
-Gladiator
-Old Boy
-Troy
-Jesus Camp
-Kung Pow
-Mississippi Burning
-Boondock Saints
-Braveheart
-Lucky number slevin
-Man on fire
-The untouchables
-Cool Runnings
-Matrix
-Rush Hour 1-2
-Ace Ventura 1-2
-Beverly Hills cop 1-2
-Hoodwinked
-Shrek
-Casino Royale
-Home alone 1-2
-Mrs. Doubtfire
-Bruce Allmighty
-Hook
-Road to Perdition
-Forest Gump
-Big
-Star wars episodes 1-6 (watch the old ones 4-6 first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-Pirates of the Carribean 1-2
-Cuthroat Island
-The man with the Iron Mask

..well i couldn't think of any more good films...but there are plenty more hiding somewhere in my head but i just can't think about more right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know when you've watched all of those first before i give you any more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Spelling


----------



## Fusion Master (Jan 2, 2007)

Donnie Darko, Lord of the Rings 1 - 3, Zoolander, Transformers: The Movie, Matrix 1 - 3, Family Guy the Movie, Team America, Urotsukidoji, Harold and Kumar go to White Caslte, Van Wilder, Harry Potter, Austin Powers 1 - 3


----------



## Julee (Jan 2, 2007)

Killer Clowns from Outer space
Jesus Christ Vampire slayer
the evil dead series
the entire flesh Gordon series..
Debbie does Dallas


----------



## Smuff (Jan 2, 2007)

Apologies for any repetition, but here's a few movies I've watched over and over and over and over and over and........

Sin City
Demons (and Demons 2)
Ichi the Killer
Battle Royale
Starship Troopers
Life of Brian
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Highlander
Star Wars (all 6)
Silent Running
Repo Man
Puppet Master (1,2 and 3)
Evil Deads
Reservoir Dogs
Seven
Saw
The Exorcist
The Blair Witch Project (love it or loathe it..... I personally love it!)
Airplane!
Airplane2
True Romance
Mean Girls
Nice Dreams (Cheech and Chong)
From Dusk Till Dawn
Salem's Lot

Oh god I could go on forever.......


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned The Notebook yet.


----------



## science (Jan 2, 2007)

Stop everything you are doing and go watch *Little Miss Sunshine* right now


----------



## Verocity (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah the famous chick flick, that every girl asks you if youve seen it.


Edit: *Anchorman : The Legend of Ron Burgendy*

The Best Movie Ever. I could watch it over and over, and I do. Its on my DS so I can watch it on the go.


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Jan 2, 2007)

No one mentioned Jurassic Park, JAWS or Back To The Future 1 & 2 (3 sucked McFly!)  Plenty more than I can think of.......at work also.  Grrrr!

EDIT:  Oh yeah!  Goodfellas & The Grudge!


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 2, 2007)

The Prestige
Narc
The Descent
SAW 1
Spider Man 1 & 2
X-Men 1,2,3
Lord of the Ring
The Patriot
James Bond: Casino Royale, Golden Eye and Tomorrow Never Dies
Silent Hill
Thumb Wars
Anchorman (as Verocity says, it's funny)
Shutter
Children of Men (worth seeing for the long clip which was taken in one cut)
Star Wars Episode 1,2,3,4,5 and 6
Hoodwinked
Dawn of the Dead
Brotherhood of War
Grudge 1
The Ring 1
Guesthouse Paradiso
Rambo
Commando
The Running Man
Batman Begins

Hajime No Ippo (if you liked the series you have to watch the movie)


----------



## fryguy (Jan 2, 2007)

Inside im dancing, You and me and everyone we know, Amelie of Montmartre, Dirty Pretty Things, The Dead Zone, Finding Neverland, The Evil (Swedish title: Ondskan), Walk the line, The Man Without a Past


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Julee @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Killer Clowns from Outer space
> Jesus Christ Vampire slayer
> the evil dead series
> the entire flesh Gordon series..
> Debbie does Dallas



Why do so many cool people live way up in Canada?

anyway... I forgot Eraserhead!


----------



## fryguy (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehe, i didn't like the second one that much, thought the third was better than the second one. But they're all great movies.




QUOTE(5uck3rpunch @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> No one mentioned Jurassic Park, JAWS or Back To The Future 1 & 2 (3 sucked McFly!)Â Plenty more than I can think of.......at work also.Â Grrrr!
> 
> EDIT:Â Oh yeah!Â Goodfellas & The Grudge!


----------



## chari (Jan 2, 2007)

Some that i hisna seen on the list, but is good in my opinion:

Frequency
Remember the Titans
Demolition Man (is a really old one, but me thinks is still great)
Radio

Ock and someone already mention Evil Dead but is werth mentionin again cos they is always werth watchin


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Stop everything you are doing and go watch *Little Miss Sunshine* right now



xZOMG I second that; it's a great movie!


----------



## Rayout (Jan 2, 2007)

Jesus Camp (scary documentary on fundamentalist bible camps for kids)
The God Who Wasn't There (pretty funny stuff on why God doesn't make any sense)

Thank You For Smoking
The 7 Samurai (classic, if you watched the anime you should watch the original haha)


----------



## fischju_original (Jan 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Yeah the famous chick flick, that every girl asks you if youve seen it.
> 
> 
> Edit: *Anchorman : The Legend of Ron Burgendy*
> ...



QFT


I hated the Jurassic Park movie, I read the book before i watched the movie


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 2, 2007)

Didn't read through all of the thread so I'm sure a lot of these have already been mentioned:

:: Hard Candy
:: V for Vendetta
:: Hostel
:: City of God
:: Kids
:: Ken Park
:: Requiem for a Dream
:: Suicide Club
:: Battle Royale
:: Battle Royale II
:: Butterfly Effect
:: Donnie Darko
:: American History X
:: Equilibrium
:: Gattaca
:: Memento
:: Sin City
:: Kill Bill
:: Bully

Don't think it's on DVD yet, but I'll say it anyway: Borat.


----------



## OrR (Jan 2, 2007)

Lilya 4-ever
Joint Security Area
Shimotsuma Story (aka Kamikaze Girls)
Every single movie by Takeshi Kitano


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay, so, here I come... They're not my all time favourites but definitely ones I like (in alphabetical order and excluding the ones already mentioned -- hopefully):

Big Lebowski, The
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Dogma
Ed Wood
I


----------



## Foie (Jan 3, 2007)

Drunken Master
Rush Hour 1 & 2 
Fearless
Click
All 3 Lord of the Rings (worth mentioning again)
Pretty much any Arnold Schwarzenegger movie 

Yeah, it's a pretty small list.


----------



## Rayout (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG how could i forget Airplane!


----------



## Friction Baby (Jan 14, 2007)

Hmmmmm

World Trade Center
Saw III
Superman Returns
Grudge 2
Leathal Weapon Series

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 14, 2007)

16 blocks
American pie 1-5
Anchorman
Antitrust
Borats movie
Butterfly Effect
Dragon Tiger Gate
Fight Club
Four Brothers
Friday, Next Friday, Friday After Next
Groundhog Day
Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle
Inside Man
Kung Fu Hustle
Mallrats
Old School
Shawshank Redemption
V For Vendetta

I'll add more later


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 14, 2007)

1.  Fight Club.
Best.  Movie.  EVER!  Watch it now.
2.  Donnie Darko.
Bizarre and fantastic.


----------



## skullstatue (Jan 14, 2007)

The only good anime\best show ever: Eureka Seven (Japanese-English voice acting is bad, very bad)
1. Donnie Darko
2. The Butterfly Effect
3. Dark City


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 14, 2007)

Asian Anal Vol 6   best movie OF ALL TIME !


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 14, 2007)

The Big Lebowski
Cannibal the Musical


----------



## mackster (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 14 2007 said:


> Asian Anal Vol 6Â



i think im in love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mwahha 
good movies 
talladeaga nights
robots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



happy feet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



friday/2
50 cent get rich die trying (it was okay i guess) 
transformers the movie (old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
harlod kumar go to white castle
napolean dynomite
bench warms
(theres more but cbfed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Calogero91 (Jan 14, 2007)

1. The Girl Next Door
2. Almost Famous
3. Euro Trip

Great movies, I can watch them over and over again.


----------



## JPH (Jan 14, 2007)

Lets see- 

Star Wars Trilogies
The Excorcist 
Billy Madison
Shawshank Redemption
Napoleon Dynamite
Buy the "Four Brothers"


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jan 14, 2007)

I liked:

- Back To The Future Trilogy
- Star Wars (all 6)
- Silent Hill
- Lucky Number Slevin
- V for Vendetta
- Final Fantasy VII Advent Children
- Saw I/II (have to wait until march for III, damn Italy)
- Big Fish


----------



## Mehdi (Jan 14, 2007)

Leon the professional
Lawrence of Arabia
Shawshank Redemption
The Godfather 1 and 2
Donnie Darko
Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
Requim for a dream
Fight Club
American history X
Jarhead
The Boondock Saints
Stand by me
Fearless
Casino Royale
Spirited Away(animated)
Howls moving castle (animated)
Grave of the fireflies (animated masterpiece)
Yellow Submarine(animated)
American Beauty

if i think of more ill be sure to post it


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Jan 14 2007 said:


> Leon the professional
> Lawrence of Arabia
> Shawshank Redemption
> The Godfather 1 and 2
> ...



all great movies except jarhead


----------



## Mehdi (Jan 14, 2007)

QUOTE(deadcell @ Jan 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mehdi @ Jan 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Leon the professional
> ...



I kinda liked the satire in it.


----------



## scdsone (Jan 14, 2007)

heres a few films i like from 

*gang films*

Once Were Warriors - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110729/
The Warriors - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080120/
The Wanderers - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080117/

*80s teen movies*

Weird Science - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090305/
The Breakfast Club - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088847/
Pretty in Pink - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091790/

*martial arts*

Twin Warriors - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108281/
Operation Condor 2 - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091431/
Snake & Crane Arts of Shaolin - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078251/

*anime*

urotsukidoji - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108461/
Spirited Away - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245429/
Wonderful Days - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0353014/


----------



## skullstatue (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh crap, I forgot The Poltergeist, best "scary" movie ever!!!!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 14, 2007)

..and the winner is...


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2007)

Nekromantik.


----------



## TmP_stryk (Jan 15, 2007)

big trouble in  little china
scarface
godfather 1 and 2
goodfellas 
juice
above the rim
carlitos way
rageing bull
poetec justice
platoon
apocalypse now
full metal jacket
meance II society 
boyz in the hood


just a few


----------



## R4seller (May 20, 2007)

The lord of the King 2 

Face off


----------



## spas (May 20, 2007)

Pi, American Beauty, A Clockwork Orange, Donnie Darko, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Edward Scissor Hands, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Willy Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Original), Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, War Games, Hackers, Trainspotting, Misery, Christine, The Crays, Snatch, Lockstock and Two Smoking Barrels, Blade Runner, The Beach, A Blast from the Past, Day of the Dead, Dawn of the Dead (Original), The Truemore Show, Human Traffic


----------



## wohoo (May 20, 2007)

Haha, Go Go River City Ransom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks sooo home-made! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's damn fun i you like the game


----------



## Ery (May 20, 2007)

BIG PIC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Do i need to say why?


----------



## ndela007 (May 21, 2007)

I am quite surprised no one has mentioned this one:

Versus


Everyone I have ever shown this to, always talks about it and wants my dvd so they can go show everyone they know.


----------



## skullstatue (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Donnie Darko
> Clerks
> Butterfly Effect
> Secret Window



Damn, nice, I would say all of those with the addition of The Jacket and Fight Club.

Edit:
Oh shit, I thought this was a different thread, oh well.


----------



## Opium (May 22, 2007)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## Taras (May 22, 2007)

Breakin' 2 - Electric Boogaloo


----------



## OrR (May 22, 2007)

Another movie I recently liked:

Go-con - Japanese Love Culture


----------



## Tomobobo (May 22, 2007)

Takeshis'
Zatoichi
Ichi The Killer
Battle Royale

The Life Aquatic
Four Rooms
Night on Earth


----------



## 71scorpion71 (May 22, 2007)

I'm surprised no one said anything about the "Hellraiser" serie ...






once you've seen Pin head, you can never forget him ;-)


----------



## Master Mo (May 22, 2007)

Rocky I-VI


----------



## sirAnger (May 22, 2007)

Not sure if these have been mentioned - _Snatch_ and _Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels_ and _Lucky Number Slevin_ are some of my favorite movies of all time.

Edit: I see they have been mentioned.


----------



## SpaceJump (May 22, 2007)

All movies with Bud Spencer and Terence Hill


----------



## OrR (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ May 22 2007 said:


> Takeshis'
> Zatoichi


Sonatine
HANA-BI
Violent Cop
A Scene at the Sea
Dolls
Brother
Kikujiro
Also probably Boiling Point, Kids Return and Getting Any? but I haven't seen those three, yet.


----------



## lagman (May 22, 2007)

*Blow ****
*Dead Ringers *****
*Eat, Drink, Man, Woman *****
*Love and Death on Long Island *****
*Taxi Driver *****
*Brazil *****
*The Royal Tenenbaums *****
*Groundhog Day **** lol


----------



## MaHe (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Pulp Fiction
> *Shaun of the Dead*
> Resevoir Dogs
> Kill Bill 1/2
> ...


You, sir, are biased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But seriously, The Truman Show is one of my favourite films of all-time. And so is Man on the Moon. And Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.
Jim Carrey is a great comedian, but an even better drama actor. Kudos to him.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 22, 2007)

All of the Monty Python ones
Minority Report (It's a great film)

- Sam


----------



## ndela007 (May 23, 2007)

Infernal Affairs


----------

